# Erie: Land of Gold



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Delayed our start until 11am this morning due to weather concerns. We went up between islands and set up. Bandits did most all of the damaged with Leroy, Marvin and anything Chrome really being standout. Ran leads 20/17, 20/27, 20/33 and 20/37 with 2oz at 1.4 - 1.6SOG. Water temps were 37 - 37.3. Fished mostly 35 - 37.5 FOW east of the pack. We boated 39 fish with what I think we decided was 5 or 6 fish O’s and were done by 4pm. Had multiple doubles / triples and finished the day with 5 on landing 4. No really large fish this trip for us. Only dropped 1 fish all day. Just a reminder & tip, reel the crank 3-4 turns BEFORE you pull out of the rod holder to minimize drops. It will greatly improve your success in slow cold water trolling.

Had a gentleman that was diagnosed with cancer very recently on the boat today for the first time that hadn’t caught a Walleye in 16 years and he caught his personal best two different times. It truly made my trip to see his happiness knowing he’s going to have some rough days ahead. Always a great time fishing with my old man and one of my best buds!

For the record before any BS starts, I don’t care if you think I shouldn’t have caught 39 fish. I did so legally and it’s none of your business or concern how I choose to operate my boat. We let several big girls swim off and most of the females we caught looked like their eggs were a ways off from going. Still hard and white.

Hope everyone has a safe trip tomorrow. We will be back out!

Brahmabull


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad you had a great day


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool!! nice work I had to work again today maybe shortly I will join the party !!thanks for the report !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome post Brahmabull71.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Delayed our start until 11am this morning due to weather concerns. We went up between islands and set up. Bandits did most all of the damaged with Leroy, Marvin and anything Chrome really being standout. Ran leads 20/17, 20/27, 20/33 and 20/37 with 2oz at 1.4 - 1.6SOG. Water temps were 37 - 37.3. Fished mostly 35 - 37.5 FOW east of the pack. We boated 39 fish with what I think we decided was 5 or 6 fish O’s and were done by 4pm. Had multiple doubles / triples and finished the day with 5 on landing 4. No really large fish this trip for us. Only dropped 1 fish all day. Just a reminder & tip, reel the crank 3-4 turns BEFORE you pull out of the rod holder to minimize drops. It will greatly improve your success in slow cold water trolling.
> 
> Had a gentleman that was diagnosed with cancer very recently on the boat today for the first time that hadn’t caught a Walleye in 16 years and he caught his personal best. It truly made my trip to see his happiness knowing he’s going to have some rough days ahead. Always a great time fishing with my old man and one of my best buds!
> 
> ...


GREAT CATCH Josh! But I do have one complaint,you should of made it a even 40 landed then this way all of those miserable "trolls"would have it easier to divide the numbers,fish to anglers.This is not gonna work!! My mother,who's gone now,would of been disappointed that you didn't keep any females.Being from Russia she would prepare them somehow by frying the eggs and enjoy the heck out of them,not one my favorites.So try to catch EVEN numbers today and have a SAFE DAY out there. Good Luck or should I say GOOD SKILL. Joe


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Delayed our start until 11am this morning due to weather concerns. We went up between islands and set up. Bandits did most all of the damaged with Leroy, Marvin and anything Chrome really being standout. Ran leads 20/17, 20/27, 20/33 and 20/37 with 2oz at 1.4 - 1.6SOG. Water temps were 37 - 37.3. Fished mostly 35 - 37.5 FOW east of the pack. We boated 39 fish with what I think we decided was 5 or 6 fish O’s and were done by 4pm. Had multiple doubles / triples and finished the day with 5 on landing 4. No really large fish this trip for us. Only dropped 1 fish all day. Just a reminder & tip, reel the crank 3-4 turns BEFORE you pull out of the rod holder to minimize drops. It will greatly improve your success in slow cold water trolling.
> 
> Had a gentleman that was diagnosed with cancer very recently on the boat today for the first time that hadn’t caught a Walleye in 16 years and he caught his personal best. It truly made my trip to see his happiness knowing he’s going to have some rough days ahead. Always a great time fishing with my old man and one of my best buds!
> 
> ...


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome job !


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thought someone finally got into some perch....


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, on the fish and getting that gentleman out on the lake. I'm sure it took his mind off of things, fishing has a way of doing that.


----------



## gotagetm (Mar 7, 2018)

thats awesome,planning on being there next weekend for 3 days ,hopefully weather cooperates !!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Josh,great report!! Good job getting them on the fish! Great job!!!!!


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Great job! But now that you caught 39 eyes, not many left of the 46 million for the rest of us. Leave some for me sir.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Awesome report, good on you for making a special day for someone in need.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Delayed our start until 11am this morning due to weather concerns. We went up between islands and set up. Bandits did most all of the damaged with Leroy, Marvin and anything Chrome really being standout. Ran leads 20/17, 20/27, 20/33 and 20/37 with 2oz at 1.4 - 1.6SOG. Water temps were 37 - 37.3. Fished mostly 35 - 37.5 FOW east of the pack. We boated 39 fish with what I think we decided was 5 or 6 fish O’s and were done by 4pm. Had multiple doubles / triples and finished the day with 5 on landing 4. No really large fish this trip for us. Only dropped 1 fish all day. Just a reminder & tip, reel the crank 3-4 turns BEFORE you pull out of the rod holder to minimize drops. It will greatly improve your success in slow cold water trolling.
> 
> Had a gentleman that was diagnosed with cancer very recently on the boat today for the first time that hadn’t caught a Walleye in 16 years and he caught his personal best. It truly made my trip to see his happiness knowing he’s going to have some rough days ahead. Always a great time fishing with my old man and one of my best buds!
> 
> ...


No apologies ever needed-great job and even greater memories


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

May and June are closing in fast and I too will partake in the Erie bounty from the central basin in shorts and a tee shirt lol. Great job / report.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, got my humble pie this morning. Went trophy hunting out West and had 2 pull backs loosing both in 2 hours. Called Ranger6 and Rich Long and they were still getting fish in the area I left yesterday. Yeah I know ‘never leave fish to find fish’ 

Made the run back to islands about 18.5 miles and set lines dialing in a program of 20/37, 20/33, 20/27 with Huff Daddy chrome Bandits absolutely crushing them. Multiple hookups so many times. Best speed was 1.4 - 1.5SOG. Started at 9:45am and sorted out 16 quality fish by 11:30ish. More drops today than yesterday and smaller grade. Largest was only 26.5”. Bite slowed for us around 12:45ish. Fun fished until 2:15pm boating 35+/- and called it a day! Great two days boating close to 80 fish! Couldn’t get a pull back on custom Phantom Boogies. I’m thinking they will be better in 2.5 range. Special thanks to Ranger6 for the heads up on the fish and colors!

What an incredible fishery! We are so blessed.

Hope to be back out Wednesday if I can put a crew together.

Brahmabull
































Two from yesterday


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Good work Josh & nice report!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Well, got my humble pie this morning. Went trophy hunting out West and had 2 pull backs loosing both in 2 hours. Called Ranger6 and Rich Long and they were still getting fish in the area I left yesterday. Yeah I know ‘never leave fish to find fish’
> 
> Made the run back to islands about 18.5 miles and set lines dialing in a program of 20/37, 20/33, 20/27 with Huff Daddy chrome Bandits absolutely crushing them. Multiple hookups so many times. Best speed was 1.4 - 1.5SOG. Started at 9:45am and sorted out 16 quality fish by 11:30ish. More drops today than yesterday and smaller grade. Largest was only 26.5”. Bite slowed for us around 12:45ish. Fun fished until 2:15pm boating 35+/- and called it a day! Great two days boating close to 80 fish! Couldn’t get a pull back on custom Phantom Boogies. I’m thinking they will be better in 2.5 range. Special thanks to Ranger6 for the heads up on the fish and colors!
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh for your info. R


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Really appreciated it. Got 20 in 4 hours. Owe ya one buddy.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nice Job Captain!!! How's the SV93 working up there?

ski


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

ski said:


> Nice Job Captain!!! How's the SV93 working up there?
> 
> ski


Looks good to me!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pistols Charters said:


> Really appreciated it. Got 20 in 4 hours. Owe ya one buddy.


Anytime! That’s how this should work, helping each other out! We will do it again Wednesday!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Anytime! That’s how this should work, helping each other out! We will do it again Wednesday!


Hey Josh,is that a homemade mount for your Garmin or a purchased one?It looks aluminum.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Hey Josh,is that a homemade mount for your Garmin or a purchased one?It looks aluminum.


It’s a Balzout Mount. They are amazing. They are proud of them! I have 2 - 6” and 1 - 9” arm custom powder coated red. Run about $230 each but HIGHLY recommended if you fish big water out of a junky Tracker

American made very high quality.
https://www.balzoutllc.com/


----------



## Hoshy (Mar 27, 2016)

Way to go Captain! You big stud. Thanks for the knowledge this weekend. Can’t wait for Wednesday.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Much slower grind today for us. Started at G / H and over to Round without one single pull back. Went back to my Kelly’s area and picked a very slow bunch of fish until we couldn’t take it anymore. I went over towards Buckeye and didn’t love the marks and got a call from Capt. Eric Hirzel of Erie Gold who told me there was a bite going on over by Green. Went over and made a half mile pass and had 11 pull backs and 7 fish landed. All about 2.5 - 4 pound eaters. Pink colored Bandits around 90’ back unassisted with Pro Cure took most of the fish at 1.2 - 1.4 SOG. Finally pulled our 4 man limit around 3pm and headed in. There were a few nice fish taken in that area we saw. No large fish today really for us. One about 7 - 7.5lbs and another 5.5 - 6lbs.
























View attachment 299015


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice job Josh! That last pic does prove to me that you people do come out from under that circus tent! We had a good day on bigger fish but couldn't quite break the 10 lb mark. 2 of them just missed but we released 8 over 27"














View attachment 298953


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice job fellas, your making me super jealous! I only have Sundays to fish till further notice unless I call off sick. Which all these pictures are making me feel lately. Hahahahaha 
Oh, that procure saves the day for me on so many occasions. I have an older blend tho from 2011. I’d love to get my hands on a mega bottle of that older stuff because they don’t make it anymore. I’ve contacted procure and if I get enough people wanting that blend the company will make us a batch. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ohiojoe (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice catch fellas! really nice fish!


----------



## Syclone (May 19, 2015)

Good day on the water with Josh. Thanks to everyone who worked with us. Best part of the day is face timing my dad battling Leukemia at OSU. Really makes his day to watch us fish from his hospital bed. He did get good news yesterday and still has a long road to go but cant wait to get him back out on the water!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You da man Josh!! Thanks for the report, way to grind it out. Wish I could have gone today but work got in the way.


----------



## finfsn (Mar 27, 2014)

Good job Josh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

